# VC Radiance Problem



## petersensfunnyfarm (Feb 4, 2010)

Recently our VC Radiance stove has not been switching on automatically as it should - it is programmed to come on at 60, and the display on the remote control will read that the room is at (for example) 55, but it isn't turning on. Has anyone else experienced this issue and if so, how was it remedied? Is it an internal sensor of some sort that needs to be replaced? The stove is 4+ years old.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 4, 2010)

petersensfunnyfarm said:
			
		

> Recently our VC Radiance stove has not been switching on automatically as it should - it is programmed to come on at 60, and the display on the remote control will read that the room is at (for example) 55, but it isn't turning on. Has anyone else experienced this issue and if so, how was it remedied? Is it an internal sensor of some sort that needs to be replaced? The stove is 4+ years old.



Could be the batteries in the remote - either in the sending unit or the receiver - OR BOTH...
Could be a weakening thermopile...
Could be a loose wiring connection...
Get a millivolt tester & test the batteries...
Jiggle some of the wires to see if something is loose...
Use the same meter to take a reading on the TP & TP-TH terminals
& report what you've found there...


----------



## petersensfunnyfarm (Feb 5, 2010)

DAKSY, thanks for the response. We checked the batteries in the remote and now will try your other suggestions and let you know.

Thanks!


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 5, 2010)

http://woodheatstoves.com/nova-sit-820-troubleshooting-guide-p-12157.html

here is the sit guide to do the tests Daksy refers to.....


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 6, 2010)

Wood Heat Stoves said:
			
		

> http://woodheatstoves.com/nova-sit-820-troubleshooting-guide-p-12157.html
> 
> here is the sit guide to do the tests Daksy refers to.....



Hey, Dave...
It's been a while since I did any work on a VC Radiance,
but didn't they come with a Honeywell Valve?
I know I'm old & the memory is the 2nd thing to go...


----------



## petersensfunnyfarm (Feb 6, 2010)

Got to poking around under it last night - one of the wires has come unconnected, my guess is from our not-so-svelte cat that likes to sleep underneath. Not sure where it needs to be reconnected to - will the guide display wiring?


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 6, 2010)

petersensfunnyfarm said:
			
		

> Got to poking around under it last night - one of the wires has come unconnected, my guess is from our not-so-svelte cat that likes to sleep underneath. Not sure where it needs to be reconnected to - will the guide display wiring?



There should be a wiring schematic in the owner's manual.
Is your pilot lit? Are there wires on the gas valve terminal 
block at the TH & TH/TP terminals?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 6, 2010)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Wood Heat Stoves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope, but, they might have switched to one, its been a while for me too, and we aren't vc dealers...

44a. Valve Nova SIT820.662 RN (Serial #’s starting with 2513) 20010563
44b. Valve Nova SIT820.653 RP (Serial #’s starting with 2513) 20010645

this is from the manuals i have on file, for models 3233 thru 3236   and 3340 thru 3349, 3355 and 3356

OP> what model of radiance??


----------

